# Crackly, popping joints



## SilverSage

I've got an alpine wether, about 6yrs old, who's joint pop and crack something awful. This has happened gradually over the last year or so. They even do it when I flex them, with no weight on them. He gets mineral, grass hay and pasture. Grain is occasional and more of a training treat a few times a year. My guess is that he is deficient in something. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Rex

Popping and crackly knee joints are normal in goats. I've heard it hypothesized that it helps other herd members keep track of each other, similar to the clicking sounds made by Caribou when they walk.


----------



## SilverSage

So they should all eventually be that way? The next oldest goat I have is 3, so no age-mates to compare to. Good to know it's fairly normal.


----------



## Bob Jones

I'll have to stop talking to them on the trail and see if they can follow my joint pops and cracks...


----------



## Rex

SilverSage said:


> So they should all eventually be that way? The next oldest goat I have is 3, so no age-mates to compare to. Good to know it's fairly normal.


Every goat is different. I have had some goats with loud crackles and some with none. Most often its just a quiet snap crackle pop when they walk.


----------



## xololady

A month ago, I adopted 2 wethers. They are 5 years old and 200 pounds each. Their knees are popping when they walk. I have started hiking with them and am worried if I put weight on them with a pack, or have them pull a cart, that it will hurt their joints. They have no signs of discomfort, and romp and play with the rest.

They are sweet and loving and I want to do stuff with them but I do not want to ruin their legs. Is this caused by them being so heavy? They are half Nubian and Half Alpine and are quite tall. 

Thanks for the help.

Karen


----------



## Nanno

It sounds like normal popping joints to me. Unless they are acting sore, then I wouldn't worry about it at all. Just be happy your goats can never sneak up on you and launch a surprise attack.


----------



## Rex

Nanno said:


> It sounds like normal popping joints to me. Unless they are acting sore, then I wouldn't worry about it at all. Just be happy your goats can never sneak up on you and launch a surprise attack.


Funny :lol:

Crackles are normal, don't worry unless the knees are swollen or the goat is limping.


----------



## Volbabeboergoats

okay so heres a question, we have an alpine boer doe who is 4 years of age, she just had twins this january, she hadnt been crackling until two days ago, and she was just wondering around barley eating, barley drinking, but she would and she was urinate and poop somewhat normal. we gave her probios, B complex, bose, yesterday she was looking and feeling icky and walking like she was cautious of where she stepped, today shes better but her joints are still crackling and shes still kind of walking cautiously of where she steps. she has a tub of minerals available at all times and has been on it like crazy. Any ideas? her joints are not swollen at all.


----------



## GodsGarden

I thought cracking joints was a calcium deficiency. I would give the goat free choice dolomite or a TB each day mixed in grain for a week then reduce to 2t.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel

Crackling joints are normal??? Yikes, my goats are all abnormal, even the ten year old--guess I better give them something to make their joints crack. Not!

Seriously, not sure if this is a large breed thing, but I would be concerned about overweight, joint disease, and deficiency, particularly if they all had it. (That said, I have a bone in my own foot that has crackled with every step, pain free, all my life.)


----------



## Damfino

However, in case it's not, goats' joints clicking is not a sign of any problems, abnormalities, pain, or deficiencies. Here's an excellent and informative discussion on the topic in another thread:
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/clicking-ankles-180440/


----------

